
Nodester acquired by AppFog - aaronpk
http://blog.nodester.com/post/30434216604/nodester-joins-appfog
======
benologist
Someone really needs to make a service that will spread an app out across
compatible platforms automatically based on price and availability.

Kind of like a multi-PAAS HireFireApp that also handles deployment.

~~~
cardmagic
AppFog did one better, one low price across any infrastructure, even in some
cases lower than using the IaaS directly

~~~
benologist
Do they do load balancing and stuff between locations and route around
anywhere with issues? That would be amazing.

Balancing between multiple companies I think would still be better just
because of different middlewares and the cascading nature of problems at high
scale though.

~~~
EwanToo
Unfortunately not, they currently just let you pick which location (AWS US
East, Ireland, Rackspace are the main options I think?) you deploy your app
to. You could deploy the same codebase to 2 locations and use DNS to load
balance / failover between them, but that's not great.

------
logn
Anybody know the numbers involved?

------
salman89
Cool. Tried out appfog, was pretty straight forward and easy to use. No SSL
support as of yet though, so not committing to them.

Need a node.js PaaS that supports both sockets and SSL. Haven't found anything
yet.

~~~
malachismith
SSL coming very very soon...

------
fruchtose
I just saw this e-mail. Oh, days of free hosting, I knew you were numbered! ;)
These guys are super cool, and I'm not just saying that because they currently
host my side project (<http://muxamp.com/>). Nodester's software is super easy
to use, works great, and makes nice use of Git. Chris Matthieu and co. deserve
recognition for their work.

~~~
malachismith
AppFog is actually free for 2GB of RAM....

~~~
fruchtose
Thanks for letting me know! I got the impression hosting would become a paid
service from this paragraph in the announcement email:

"As part of the AppFog family, Nodester users will now be able to use the same
PaaS for their Ruby and Java apps that they use for their Node apps. It brings
the serious support and operational excellence of AppFog to our users,
enabling them to run production and enterprise workloads on their developer
PaaS. Perhaps most significant of all - it allows Nodester users to deploy
apps to a wide range of different IaaS providers - _at a highly competitive
price_ " (emphasis is mine).

~~~
krobertson
You pay if you go over 2GB usage. If your apps only use a single instance and
<64mb RAM, you could have 32 apps before paying.

------
btipling
Cool, I met these guys when I worked out of the SOMA Rackspace office. Very
impressive people. Hope this was a good thing for them.

------
baggachipz
How can _anybody_ use the word "syngergistic" with a straight face, much less
in a press release?

------
nodesocket
Congratulations Chris.

~~~
malachismith
Seriously! Good to see the good guys win one!

~~~
nodesocket
Chris and Nodester launched a few months before us (NodeSocket) and always
respected that Nodester was open source and free.

------
mr-etcs-nemesis
how much of the Nodester codebase comes from NodeJitsu?

